# My Cats Drive Me Nuts



## Judycat (Oct 19, 2022)

I love my kitties, but man when fall moves toward winter, they become a pain in the neck. I have one who is old, and a bit of a psycho, who decided to move into the bathroom to live out her remaining time. I set it up for her so she could see out the window, and have her food nearby. Her water, and litter box had always been in the room behind the bathroom so no problem there. 

Well one of the males now decided he wants to stay there too. Miss Kitty, the little psycho, stopped using her litter box because Buddy, the male, made his sleeping area blocking the doorway to the back room. She won't go through to use it. I kept chasing him out of there, but no, he wanted that particular place to nap every day.  I moved Miss Kitty's litter box on his spot to discourage him for lying there. Miss Kitty walked through and over the litter box and did her business on the floor where it was formerly. Augh! OK. I put her litter box back and got another litter box, with litter, to block Buddy's spot and put a nice soft carpet on the table where he was sleeping until now. Came home from shopping yesterday, and there was Buddy curled up on the litter in the second litter box. Miss Kitty's litter box was unused. GAH!! Means she is going somewhere else.

While I was at the store though, I saw some cheap cat beds. They were rectangular and looked comfortable, so I bought one. I put it on the table with the carpet, by Buddy's favorite radiator. He laid beside it for a while, then when I went by later, he was curled up inside it. I put an old one gallon vaporizor in the second litter box just in case, and noticed today Miss Kitty is using her litter box again. Ugh. Cats.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 19, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I love my kitties, but man when fall moves toward winter, they become a pain in the neck. I have one who is old, and a bit of a psycho, who decided to move into the bathroom to live out her remaining time. I set it up for her so she could see out the window, and have her food nearby. Her water, and litter box had always been in the room behind the bathroom so no problem there.


sorry ....had laugh...could just see it all.  Contrary creatures they are !!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

Time to sit down with them,  and have a heart to heart .... 
...you know,  like I love you both, so quit driving me crazy with your antics!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 19, 2022)

I know the struggle so well. I don't have a cat now but I had 4 at my last house. If one cat would find a new place to sleep and was happy there, another cat would take it over. That cat would do that no matter where the other cat made a new place to sleep. It was frustrating at times.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 19, 2022)

@Judycat 
here is a nice story for you...might help
https://www.lovemeow.com/stray-cat-...p-and-make-the-place-his-home-2539181867.html


----------



## Remy (Oct 19, 2022)

You are great for working so hard to make things work for the cats. I know they can be a PITA at times. But I can't do without them. Mine are bad.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 19, 2022)

Remy said:


> You are great for working so hard to make things work for the cats. I know they can be a PITA at times. But I can't do without them. Mine are bad.


Thank you Remy. They decide they want something and trying to out maneuver them, it's like there's no way out sometimes. Haha.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 19, 2022)

My cats drive me nuts as well.  They are two affectionate boys but they follow me around all day and I'm lucky to put together our salads for lunch or cook dinner without them being on the kitchen counter.  I put them down but they jump back up.

Andy follows me around all day and has almost made me trip to avoid stepping on him.  Bugsy knows how to open cabinets.  I have watched him do it.  When I wake up in the morning, there are usually at least 2 cabinets that have been opened. 

But when all is said and done, I couldn't do without them.  We boarded them last weekend when we went out of town, and when I picked them up the vet's office said they were "cuddling" when they went to retrieve them.  I know they are close but I also think they are co-conspirators.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> My cats drive me nuts as well.  They are two affectionate boys but they follow me around all day and I'm lucky to put together our salads for lunch or cook dinner without them being on the kitchen counter.  I put them down but they jump back up.
> 
> Andy follows me around all day and has almost made me trip to avoid stepping on him.  Bugsy knows how to open cabinets.  I have watched him do it.  When I wake up in the morning, there are usually at least 2 cabinets that have been opened.
> 
> ...


Co-conspirators? You can count on that.


----------



## Remy (Oct 20, 2022)

When my two were kittens and I was working PM shift, I had to put them in the bedroom to make my work lunch and lunch before work. They were into anything I put on the counter.

Then I'd open the door and they'd race out for their daily Fancy Feast can. But then they started waking me up early wanting their can. So I switched their can to get it when I got home late at night. Now they get it at 3pm or when I get home on days I work.


----------

